# Synthroid dosage and symptoms



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Here are my tsh levels and synthroid dose increases since surgery:

Feb: surgery, TSH 75, synthroid 112 mcg
June: TSH 16, synthroid increased to 150 mcg
Sept: TSH 6, synthroid increased to 200 mcg

Now, I'm sweating more than usual, headache, and muscle aches. Think this is from the Synthroid? Should I call MD now if it is or wait a bit and see if it levels out?


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Sounds a little bit like hyper. I would ask MD to run labs to be sure.


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Sweating and the aches sounds hyper to me. I can now tell when I'm too hyper as my joints and muscles just ache and I had never had that before being diagnosed with Graves and Hashis.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Here are my tsh levels and synthroid dose increases since surgery:
> 
> Feb: surgery, TSH 75, synthroid 112 mcg
> June: TSH 16, synthroid increased to 150 mcg
> ...


Hillary,

Your doctor is dosing you based on TSH only?

You must insist they run a Free T-4 and a Free T-3 for proper dosing post op.

Symptoms can overlap - Muscle pain is from hypo, sweats is usually too much replacement.

You should call your doctor Monday morning and insist he run the Free tests.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

He ran the frees as well. They are posted on the labs board, but I'll copy them and post here!


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Total T3 0.80 (0.60-1.81)
T4 7.1 (4.5-12.0)
TSH 6.405 (0.350-5.500)
T3 uptake 29.4 (23-36)
Free thyroxine index 2.1 (1.1-4.4)

I know that it takes 8 weeks for Synthroid to reach theraputic levels, so there's no sense drawing more labs now, but I'm wondering if this is just my body adjusting? This is only day 2 on the new dose.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Total T3 0.80 (0.60-1.81)
> T4 7.1 (4.5-12.0)
> TSH 6.405 (0.350-5.500)
> T3 uptake 29.4 (23-36)
> ...


These are not the "free's"

I believe the uptake test is an outdated test - not sure why they would run an uptake test? While Total 4 can work a Free T-4 is best. The only thing I can figure with these lab tests is your T-4 is not even in mid range so you are likely undermedicated. Your TSH confirms that as well.


----------



## hillaryedrn (Dec 14, 2009)

Free thyroxine index 2.1 (1.1-4.4)

I thought that was one of the frees? This MD is my gyno and was running these labs for me as a favor. I'm getting the essure procedure done and he did this because I knew I was ready for new labs. I don't have an endo right now. My main question was if my issues I was having were sometime to be concerned about or just something that I needed to address asap. However, all symptoms have subsided, so I guess all is well! Thanks for the thoughts! I will have more labs done when I find an Endo, tho!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

hillaryedrn said:


> Free thyroxine index 2.1 (1.1-4.4)
> 
> I thought that was one of the frees? This MD is my gyno and was running these labs for me as a favor. I'm getting the essure procedure done and he did this because I knew I was ready for new labs. I don't have an endo right now. My main question was if my issues I was having were sometime to be concerned about or just something that I needed to address asap. However, all symptoms have subsided, so I guess all is well! Thanks for the thoughts! I will have more labs done when I find an Endo, tho!


Nope; this is FTI

Free Thyroxine Index (FTI or T7) : A mathematical computation allows the lab to estimate the free thyroxine index from the T4 and T3 Uptake tests. The results tell us how much thyroid hormone is free in the blood stream to work on the body. In contrast to the Total T4 alone, it is less affected by estrogen levels. While this test is less commonly ordered, it is still of use in special situations such as pregnancy.

Here is a handy little place to explain thyroid labs.....

http://www.amarillomed.com/howto/#Thyroid

And T3 uptake is protein or something like that. LOL!! Geez!


----------

